# Island Pets closing in Burnaby



## poiuy704

got his in an email this morning


We here at Island Pets would like to thank everyone for their support but it is with deep sorrow that we are announcing the close of our Burnaby location on Wednesday November 19, 2014. 

So for today, Sunday November 16, 2014, and Monday we are having the following specials for just our Burnaby location

30%-70% OFF all Livestock
25% OFF all food, water conditioner, medication and substrate
15% OFF all aquariums and kits, cleaning supplies, filtration and media
40% OFF all ornaments, rocks and backgrounds
50% OFF all frozen food

Displays are also for sale, inquire in the store.

Everything must go, so hurry and come in to stock up on all your aquatic needs


----------



## Plumberboy

Too bad. But it didn't seem like the same amount of effort was put into it, as is the Richmond store. I feel badly for the staff that will be looking for work.


----------



## Momobobo

Staff turnover was high which was part of the problem...

Not surprised, but it came out of the blue. Might drop in to see what goodies there are.


----------



## April

Another one bites the dust. Sorry to hear..


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## fishdragon

sorry to hear that, if the tank ranks for sale ?


----------



## kim86

That really blows


----------



## The Guy

That's really too bad, the store will be missed. Wishing Hong and his family all the best with the remaining Richmond store.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Yes, too bad the Burnaby store wasn't feasible to keep in operations.

Anthony


----------



## john_cudi1516

Sorry to hear. Is there anyone know if what kind of discus and pleco they have? I might go tomorrow and check the store out before they close


----------



## datfish

john_cudi1516 said:


> Sorry to hear. Is there anyone know if what kind of discus and pleco they have? I might go tomorrow and check the store out before they close


Unless there was a shipment of discus over the weekend, which I doubt there was, then no discus. Pleco wise, just bristlenose, common, and maybe a few royals kicking around.


----------



## maxcatt

Sorry to hear.... i like the Burnaby one more then the Richmond IPU !


----------



## Plumberboy

Anybody know IPU Burnaby's hours today? I called but no answer. Is it worth going out there? U would think they would send as much as possible to Richmond, to sell there, instead of blowing it out at a discount.


----------



## Momobobo

Moving livestock is troublesome. Im assuming they are just trying to make some sales for the day.


----------



## Pamela

I'm sad to hear that the store is closing. I've gotten some awesome fish from there over the years.


----------



## Plumberboy

Yeah, livestock would be a pain. I think i'll drive out and have a quick peek.


----------



## Plumberboy

Just got back from IPU Burnaby. Sad to see another independent closing. The good news, sounds like most of the staff will be going to Richmond. 40 to 50% off most of the fish, and 30 to 70% off regular merchandise it seemed. A little confusion/chaos happening obviously. Lotsa fish. I only looked at the africans closely. A few peacocks, and lotsa mbuna. I ended up walking outa there with about $120 worth of fish, for $49, taxes in. Some fish were already discounted, then another 50% off. Among others, got myself a nice 5'' compressiceps. My last comp, was about 9", and completely dominated the tank. Which i here he is still doing...... Anyway get your butts down there, last chance to walk through Big Al's, I mean IPU!!!!


----------



## guppygeorge

Did anyone who has been there notice if they any any special plecos


----------



## Plumberboy

A few bushynose's is all i saw there.


----------



## guppygeorge

Plumberboy said:


> A few bushynose's is all i saw there.


Thanks Chris....I just phoned and the long fin bushynoses are all gone.....just got common ones left


----------



## tony1928

That,s unfortunate news. I bought my 90g at that location and that started me back in this hobby after being away for 10 years.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Just came back from spending over an hour there with Felicia after picking her up from school. Ended up with 2 octos ($3.99), 2 L144s yellow w black eye bristlenose plecos ($6.99) and 10 baby pink danios ($.50 each) all at 30% off the listed price. Sooooo stoked I got the pink danios. Been looking for these for years since Isabella's favourite colour is pink and these have bred true (pink colour). Now to raise them up. BTW, I got the last of the 3 species.

Anthony


----------



## Pamela

Anthony, did you notice if they still had any of those approx. 12"x12"x12" glass tanks that they had awhile ago?


----------



## Bunny

Well that sucks... Richmond is really far to go from Langley and this place was near a skytrain too...


----------



## MEDHBSI

Wow that sucks! independent fish stores are the best. Big box stores never have cool fishes. I wonder if they will sell the big tanks


----------



## April

There's a lot of tanks to get rid of! I feel for whoever has to dismantle the shop! 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Pamela, 

didn't see any cube tanks but wasn't really looking. 

Sorry,

Anthony


----------



## Kolat

Was there about 3 hours ago. Frozen foods and supplies mostly sold out. Lots of equipment, wood/rock, tanks still available. Over 50% of the tanks are drained and most of the fish have sold or are already spoken for. Just the larger cichlids and livebearers left.


----------



## Plumberboy

Blasted out there again tonite. Apparently both those big tanks are sold. The one in the middle of the store is being dismantled right now, filtration system and all. Talked to the guy purchasing the 2200 gal, in the back. He had agreed to a price, but was trying to figure out how to get it home. I told him my back was sore..... Still stuff left. Open tomorow. Anything left, will be going to Richmond. Not sure about all the tanks though. Don't think they have the room?


----------



## Momobobo

The big tanks are indeed sold...considered making an offer for the coral table but it would be years before I had my own place and could set it up :bigsmile:

Lots of Africans and SA/CA cichlids left and assorted other stuff. Some cool stuff are still available for cheap, they have the bucktooth tetra at 60% off I believe. Crazy deal.


----------



## datfish

April said:


> There's a lot of tanks to get rid of! I feel for whoever has to dismantle the shop!
> 
> Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


Oh god, it won't be fun.


----------



## The Guy

Last day today according to Hong, get in there for all the last minute deals.


----------



## guppygeorge

The Guy said:


> Last day today according to Hong, get in there for all the last minute deals.


I thought that Today/Wednesday was the last day.........does anyone know if they are open today ?


----------



## scott tang

sad to see it go, but Richmond will be awesome!


----------



## Plumberboy

Glad to hear the staff are staying on. See u guys in Richmond!


----------



## islandpets

Hi Guppygeorge, we aren't open today.

We just want to thank everyone for their support over the past while and we are sorry for the short notice. We will make sure Richmond is the premier place to go whether you are looking for Cichlids, Saltwater fish, corals, or just anything unusual. 

If anyone is interested in our 40gal, drilled, store used tanks we are blowing them out for $20 each. We will only be keeping a few for Richmond. PM us if you are interested and when you would be able to pick them up.


----------



## coppercloud

are you keeping the tiered plant tank?


----------



## mtlister

Anyone know what is going on at the richmond store? Literally just stopped in there at 4:30 today cause I was out that way and they were closed. Hours say they are open till 7 and no other notices on the door.


----------



## Plumberboy

Wow. That's two similiar posts. Let's hope it's not more bad news.


----------



## effox

mtlister said:


> Anyone know what is going on at the richmond store? Literally just stopped in there at 4:30 today cause I was out that way and they were closed. Hours say they are open till 7 and no other notices on the door.


Mighty just be a scheduling conflict. I've only visited the Burnaby store with my mum, and she isn't a fish person but was still checking everything out. I've heard even better things about the Richmond store. Hope whatever it takes they can still let us in the doors!


----------



## rwong2k10

doh! just dropped by there yesterday, should have read this thread first!


----------



## datfish

mtlister said:


> Anyone know what is going on at the richmond store? Literally just stopped in there at 4:30 today cause I was out that way and they were closed. Hours say they are open till 7 and no other notices on the door.


Issues with the breaker are making the hour shortened to around 3:30pm I believe.


----------



## kalalu

I drove by there most days and haven't seem them open since last Thursday...I go pass there at around 5pm though..


----------



## The Guy

*Hey what's happening*

Hey there "Island Pets" can someone chime in and let us know what's up! 
The troops are getting nervous! :lol:


----------



## April

Any lights at all? As in tank lights? Maybe their power is off. Doesn't sound good..not open in Richmond? 
Someone should go and report
Back during the day. Hope all is well.hate
To see another gone .


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## datfish

April said:


> Any lights at all? As in tank lights? Maybe their power is off. Doesn't sound good..not open in Richmond?
> Someone should go and report
> Back during the day. Hope all is well.hate
> To see another gone .
> 
> Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


About half the tanks are lit, all are running. The store is a lot darker than it used to be due to the breaker issues, but aside from that it's still decent. Open 11-3:30 approx.


----------



## Just-Koi

IPU in Richmond alive and well... with new shippment of salt and cichlids..... just an FYI


----------

